# hummingbird 798C si combo problems



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I just started haveing a few problems with this unit. My problem is,Ill have my the finder on, Then ill start the motor and it turns the screen a lot of different colors, where i have to turn off,and turn on again? Ill be driving on the water, and it turns off?
Then i lose gps signal?Was fishing yesterday,and it said no gps connection? it has a gps antenna. I just turn it off, and turn it on again its fine for a little bit? This has happened several times before. If i turn on my aerator on my livewell, the screen goes blac? I think it has some thing to do with the eletrical side of my boat. The power supply is feed thru my control / rocker panels of the boat. I was thinking,about running a straight cable to the battery with a in line fuse,to prevent this problem? What do you all think? has anyone encountered something like this? if i cant find out why, Ill get a new fish finder. never used all the si,orDI on the unit. i fish erie.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds like your on the right track, if the units dont get enough power, they start doing all sorts of weird stuff, I have the 1197 and had the same probs until i switched the finder to a seperate battery that is part of my trolling motor pair that only run that and are always topped off from my on board charger, never had any more probs since i did that, and yes, put a fuse on it . Im pretty sure that will help fix most of your problem, if not, HB Customer service has be great with all the questions I had


also you can put the volts up on the screen and watch it drop once you start motor, livewell, etc. 


Salmonid


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Per factory,i just need to make a direct line to the battery. the battery i dont use to start the motor. will do it.thanks for your response.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

If the unit is connected to the same power source as the motor it may be taking necessary current from the unit which would cause it to shut off. The voltage may stay the same but the operating current needed for the unit to run would drop to a point where it doesn't have enough energy to function fully. Moving the unit to its own separate battery should eliminate this from happening.
Thank you,
Sequenthia-CRC

Wow they were dead on. My rocker switch is going out. I connected to the battery, and guess what no problem. Shout out to hummingbird.


----------

